
“By now, there was no way back for me”: the strange story of Bogdan Stashinsky - lermontov
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/01/now-there-was-no-way-back-me-strange-story-bogdan-stashinsky
======
j_s
_What makes Plokhy’s book so alarmingly resonant today is how Russia still
uses extrajudicial murder as a tool of foreign policy._

